# Meet Ups



## alabate1 (May 3, 2016)

Just curious if anyone knows of any support groups in the Boston or Mass area. Kind of of like a meeting or something similar.

Thanks! Anthony


----------



## plaidpajamas (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello 

I'd really like to meet someone else who understands what I'm going through.

How could anyone other then the ones who have this?

If anyone is near or in Los Angels, CA thats where I am right now...


----------



## dutas (Apr 24, 2016)

offtopic but wouldnt it be cool to have a gf with dp/dr, we could be broken together : p


----------



## Hue_Hefner (Feb 19, 2016)

I live in Los Angeles. I'm 19. I'd love to meet up with someone!


----------



## Gaby (Dec 1, 2016)

alabate1 said:


> Just curious if anyone knows of any support groups in the Boston or Mass area. Kind of of like a meeting or something similar.
> 
> Thanks! Anthony


Hey Anthony!

I'm a new member but I'm in the Boston area and would really like to part of a support group. Have you had any luck connecting with other people in the city?

Gaby


----------

